
Is there software to monitor company culture? - aml183
I am a consultant and I have a had a lot of companies hiring us to implement improvements to culture or highlight success at the company. Is there software that does this or aids in this process?
======
metaloha
We use [https://lattice.com/](https://lattice.com/) and it seems to work
pretty well for us :)

------
tucaz
Can you provide your definition of culture, please?

